# A3 Body Flexing and rear suspension



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Took the A3 in for the first time last week for a few warranty issues :?

1) Both doors sound as though there moving in the door frames on bumpy roads. This creates the most annoying noise known to man. :evil: Dealer said that this was not uncommon and they would use "dry lube" to cure it. It's worse now than ever :x Any body have a fix pleeeeeeeeeeze

2) Rear suspension noise slowly getting worse. Apparently a known problem with the new A3 but fix is dependant on the model. :? For mine new shock absorbers needed  but the technician would speak to Audi as via the grapevine he had heard that this wont fix it :twisted: Anybody had this and cured the problem

3) Air con not very efficient IMHO. This was checked and found to be ok. :? Anybody else think the aircon isn't as effective as the TT.
:?:

I'm getting so stressed with the squeeking from the doors i'm thinking of selling it after just 4.5 months.

If anyone knows a fix please help before i go insane :twisted:


----------



## memnoch (Aug 9, 2004)

I also have an issue with the rear suspension noise on my A3 2.0 TDI sport. This has been assessed by my local Audi dealer who is replacing the rear shock absorbers on Wednesday of this week - I will keep you informed whether this fixes this problem. 
My car is six weeks old and has done just over 1000 miles and I am slightly disappointed by this problem - this is the type of issue I would have expected from my previous car which was a peugeot 206 and had bits falling off it by the time I got rid of it.


----------



## def (Aug 18, 2004)

I got some bad news for you folks..
I have the new A3 2.0FSI and I'm experiencing the same problems with the suspension and the doors.
1. I had my doorframe rubbers changed but still no luck. I used Vaseline for the inner side of the rubbers (the part that interfaces the metal part of the main car body, and it stays quiet for more than a month. (Note, that I live in Greece and the heat makes the situation worst).
2. For the suspension the situation is not very good. I changed the rear shock absorbers and the situation was improved but definitely not fixed.
They told me that the factory have a new enhanced code for my car, so we replaced with those but..... it is worst.
Factory still doesnâ€™t have any solution for this. :x


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the comments and replies, seems i'm not alone :?

I have rubbed some Autoglym bumper cleaner on the door rubbers and this has improved the drivers door but not the passengers, it does seem air temperature related

Suspension wise the dealer has come back to say the shock absorbers will be replaced but.................... they are on back order with germany and doesn't know when they will get them. :? Likewise they are not convinced that it will fix it :?

Sadly the door noise was the final straw, i have never taken to the car, very efficient but lacking "character"and have now sold it for a TT. 

What suprises me is that Audi are releasing the sportback which i guess has the same rear suspension set up as the 3 door without a fix for the problem. :x


----------



## memnoch (Aug 9, 2004)

The problem with the rear suspension is being looked at closely by Audi. After taking my A3 in for this problem to my local dealer - I was told there was no fix and that Audi would do "a recall" at some point in the future. So I complained to Audi UK customer service - after much chasing the story I have is as follows - this issue has been reported by a number of Audi Centres around the country. Currently there is a modified suspension available if your cars suspension code is UA-0. However I have an A3 TDI sport with the sport suspension and my code is UA-1 - there is currently no modification available for my car however I was told they are working on the problem at the factory and a fix will be available shortly at which point I will be contacted.
This is the only problem I have with my A3 - thankfully I do not suffer from the problem with the doors probably because I live in rainy and cold England! I am disappointed that Audi allowed this to slip through but following the rubbish mileage I used to get in my RX-8 (5-10mpg), my A3 (50mpg) can do no wrong


----------



## def (Aug 18, 2004)

memnoch,
when you say "suspension" you mean shock absorbers, or the total of the suspension?


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Is the 'door noise' a squeak or a knock/rattle?

The reason being that mine started to emit a loud rattle from the door (or so I thought) It actually came from the seat mechanism after only moving the backrest to thow stuff onto the back seat. Fully recycling the seat mechanism cures it.
:wink:


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

:? 
Did you get the suspension fixed?
If so what exactly was the problem?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

The A3 went yesterday, no didn't get it fixed the shock absorbers were still on back order with Audi in Germany so much as i hate to say it it's another Audi Dealers problem now. :?

The TT wasn't ready to pick up so they have given me an A3 2.0FSI sport for a couple of days. Over exactly the same roads this car doesn't have either the suspension or window noises that mine had :x

It's obviously random, in fact this car is really nice, if only mine had been like this i might had felt differently about it :?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Come on somebody must have the 'rattle' from the rear shock top mounts and had it fixed!
Surely!


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Does anyone know if this affects the SLINE A3? The SLINE uses different suspension doesn't?

I have just ordered one and the last thing i want it to have problems with it.... iwould rather wait till it was resolved and therefore fixed at the factory.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

The sprts suspension ids the same for all. Only the 18 inch wheels are different.
Not all cars do it.
BMW had a similar problem on the 328 - new shock top mounts cures it.


----------



## paulm (Oct 24, 2004)

My S-Line doesn't have any suspension or door problems as far as I can tell, although it's only got about 200 miles on it at the moment.

As for the difference between the S-Line and the Sport, as far as I'm aware the S-Line is a bit lower than the Sport (about 20mm I think), and obviously has the 18" wheels. I would guess that the suspension components are pretty much identical though.


----------



## ballo (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm also afficted with the infamous rear shock rattle. Two dealers said that it's a known problem and suggested contacting UK customer services. I've now spoken to them three times - each time I've had to tell them that there is supposed to be a fix in the pipeline! I've no confidence at all that the "fix" isn't just a way to shut me up for a couple more weeks. Anybody else with a similar experience? Or, even better, anyone who's actually had it fixed???


----------



## Landatec (Nov 15, 2004)

I have had this problem from day one, not to bad to start with but it got worse over time. 9 weeks into ownership and the 'new' shocks arrived and were fitted (IKO 513029 ED) 5th November.
Minor improvement but still completely unsatisfactory. Another set of modified shocks (IKO 513029 HE) to be fitted this Friday (19th) 
Must say that I am not expecting this to fix the issue.
Dealer is trying his best to keep me happy but I am slowly losing patience and have now written to Audi UK. They certainly know there is a problem but are keeping a low profile because of potential customer vehicle rejection.
Quote from Audi â€œThis is a shock absorber operational noiseâ€ â€" not heard that one before or from any other shocks!!
Will report what happens when the â€˜new newâ€™ parts are fitted


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

:roll: 
Had mine replaced today and.........................................................................................................................................................

Silencio.
Marvellous


----------



## Landatec (Nov 15, 2004)

Despite my reservations, all traces of the noises have gone with the replacement of the rear shocks.
Audi GmbH are saying it was all down to quality problems from the supplier (Monroe).


----------



## ballo (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks. Mine's booked in for a week Thursday - some confidence now that it will do the trick........

Now, about the climate control temperature sensing and the rear wiper problem................................. :wink:


----------



## Broad_Marsh (Nov 20, 2003)

After being fobbed off with "we have heard this on a few cars" and "we have submitted a report to Audi", for the past 12 months, I wrote to the MD at Audi UK. Within a short period of time I received a nice letter and a phone call from his personal assistant asking me to contact my local dealer "Who would deal with it to my satisfaction".

I took it in and the rear shock absorbers were placed on order and replaced 3 days later. It is now a pleasure to drive and I do not have to turn the stereo on at low speeds to drown out the noise (knock)!

I have seen various threads on other forums that say that the problem is to do with the mounting brackets! I am reliabley informed by Audi that it is in fact the valves inside the shock absorber that was the cause.

If anyone is still not satisfied with the service, then I suggest you write to the MD...it certainly gets them moving.


----------

